# Why not ban?



## Furgirl (Apr 15, 2011)

The user Astray/Starfinder has been caught out many times tracing and copying works, but more importantly and illegally, stealing people's commission money. She's been banned in the past, why is it so difficult to ban her now? She gives furry artists a bad reputation and I wouldnt be surprised if people are seeking legal action against her. Surely stealing over $500 from commissioners are grounds for a ban?

Ive tried notifying mods through trouble tickets but nobody seems to care.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2011)

She's popufur. FA always caters to the popufurs.

/thread


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd ban if I were a site admin, buuuuuuut

It's true, though. "Popufurs" do seem to get better treatment and sometimes it's infuriating.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 15, 2011)

Wait. Elwood got a swift banhammering, despite being popular. Fuck popular people, ban them so hard they shit teeth.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2011)

Alstor said:


> She's popufur. FA always caters to the popufurs.
> 
> /thread


 
FA is actually run by drama, but nobody will ever tell you that.

The admins are just figureheads.


----------



## Kayla-La (Apr 16, 2011)

Just so people have some context: http://artists-beware.livejournal.com/tag/artist-starfinder/-star-/astray/kannos

I personally asked Dragoneer this a week or so ago, but he completely ignored the question and talked about something else. He acted like I didn't even ask it. Didn't even say 'None of your business' or anything, just steered right around it.

Starfinder has been doing this for like, 9 years or something crazy, and she's never gotten any better. FA has banned people for scamming much less. She's taken FAR more than hundreds, easily in the thousands with her prices. I know admins who want to ban her but it all stops at 'I need to talk to Dragoneer'. I admit if I were one of them, I would ban her by now regardless, there's no way to justify not doing so. 

I am baffled to why he would screw his reputation just to protect her. I don't know how you could not care that one user was continuously scamming thousands of dollars out of the people who use your site. He knows about the problems and by not acting, he may as well be saying he's okay with scamming.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

Obviously there was an admin blowjob contest and Starfinder was invited

seriously though, this protection of popufur has got to stop.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

would be gawd damn nice if some admins stop seeing some popular furs as VIPs, but probably cause of that they dont do things.
They are constantly trying to protect their image of being such an awesome furry website, wouldnt it just be bad if they lose their popular artist to their strangely only other two rivals :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2011)

If someone tried to make FA into a film, no one would ever fund it because it would be too absurd to be believable.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> If someone tried to make FA into a film, no one would ever fund it because it would be too absurd to be believable.


 not even Michael bay?


----------



## Furgirl (Apr 16, 2011)

It makes no sense. What she's doing is illegal, not to mention insulting to waiting commissioners when she keeps opening up more and more. The admins are willing to risk their reputation to keep a criminal on their site? (the word criminal may sound silly used in this situation, but if you handed over money for something in real life and you never got what you paid for, the person who took your money would be stealing, which is against the law, which makes them a criminal. Same rules apply IMO.)

Why is it that everyone can see how wrong this is, but admin wont do anything, it's frustrating  There are much more popular artists on FA, I really doubt banning her is going to bring the whole site down lol. In fact, I know a lot of people who'd be happy to see her go.


----------



## Delta (Apr 16, 2011)

The title of the thread is the pretty much an entire topic on its own.

"Why not ban [insert shit here]" where "[insert shit here]" is blatant tracers, fraudulent donationeers, artist who draw cub art and post it as chibi, etc etc.
The answer will never be given, but everybody knows its pretty much this.

*Main site Mod bugger:* "Hm, a ticket reporting so and so for tracing with solid evidence provided. What?! No, they were such a good type fuck last night/I really like their art because I've not seen the artist they trace from. This user is obviously just mad because they've more watches. 

*Delete*

Ah, another hard day's work completed. Dog cock time."


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2011)

Was this before or after she started telling people to give her monies after she finishes a piece?

If there has been evidence of the person illegally taking money, then get proof. If she has been tracing works, get proof.
Do some actual detective work and post a ticket.

Otherwise, what you are demanding won't hold water.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Was this before or after she started telling people to give her monies after she finishes a piece?
> 
> If there has been evidence of the person illegally taking money, then get proof. If she has been tracing works, get proof.
> Do some actual detective work and post a ticket.
> ...


 The way things look there is evidence and possible times folks shown "hey this artist traced this works"
Problem is all that data is probably somewhere on Lulz.net cause the actual people who pointed this out may have long gone lost the data.
specially if on artist beware its 6 years long on folks telling others to beware this artist.
Earliest Beware back in 2005


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> The way things look there is evidence and possible times folks shown "hey this artist traced this works"
> Problem is all that data is probably somewhere on Lulz.net cause the actual people who pointed this out may have long gone lost the data.
> specially if on artist beware its 6 years long on folks telling others to beware this artist.
> Earliest Beware back in 2005


 
I remember that and she was banned for tracing art a year (or sometime, I dunno) for that because there was actual evidence, as well as her taking money and such. She returned to FA, but I do not know the logistics behind that either.

But if it is such an issue to the OP as of now, then finding out (and doing the work) wouldn't be so hard aside from looking into old evidence that had been placed on the table six years plus.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I remember that and she was banned for tracing art a year (or sometime, I dunno) for that because there was actual evidence, as well as her taking money and such. She returned to FA, but I do not know the logistics behind that either.
> 
> But if it is such an issue to the OP as of now, then finding out (and doing the work) wouldn't be so hard aside from looking into old evidence that had been placed on the table six years plus.


 well...guess that just mean furs gotta bring up the info somehow. The evidence existed just need to be found along with more recent stuff to get them banned...again.


----------



## Kayla-La (Apr 16, 2011)

There is plenty of proof, Witchiebunny herself has plenty of proof, this is not a matter of proof. She should be banned, but everyone says they'll talk to Dragoneer about it even though they agree she should be banned, and then nothing is heard of it. Check the link I put in above for more information of her scamming. The admins are fully aware. Again, this is not a matter of people not submitting proof, plenty has been given.


----------



## Delta (Apr 16, 2011)

As long as dragoneer gets his under the table gift art, she stays.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Apr 16, 2011)

i just recently had issues with kannos, i saw a nice nifty pic on the front page and watched her. that same day (or the next day, one or the other) she opened for icon commissions. i got two slots, paid within 2 hrs of completion after each was done, but didn't receive the full sized version and was ignored for weeks until i posted a thread on a_b asking what sort of action i should take, and threatening a paypal dispute. don't get me wrong, i love her art, but the majority of furs aren't going to know of her past or have the knowledge to look for her past, the majority are gonna see her art like i did and go "ooh look pretty!" and be prepared to fork over money for it... i got lucky because i figured out what was happening before the paypal dispute time ended, a lot of furs haven't been so lucky...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 16, 2011)

Alright people listen up. As it stands right now the entire issue is currently in progress, meaning it's under review. This has not been forgotten and we apologize if it is taking a bit of time for closure. That said thread closed, as there is little more that can be done as per productivity. If you have any actual evidence of current things that the user is doing on FA, that is against FA's rules, use the report button. Make a trouble ticket and submit your links.

Also it would be nice if people didn't make assumptions that popularity equals special treatment. There are plenty of popular artists who's popularity did not protect them from being banned when they choose to violate the rules. Sometimes it takes a lot of time for certain kinds of cases. Please try to be understanding of this.


----------

